# Opening weekend of turkey



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Got up Sat. to fog as thick as soup. My hunting partner and I made our way to the backside of a pasture and tried our usual shock calling just as the sky turned a little gray. No response so we quickly decided to split up to help better our odds. Made my way another several hundred yards and set up under an oak. The sunrise was fantastic through the fog which was the best part of the morning. Quickly learned I was sitting in the middle of a herd of a couple hundred cattle who never shut up all morning. Dang things keep coming over to check out my decoys. Only heard a couple toms way off in the distance. My partner had a tom within a couple hundred yards but, couldn't close the deal.

Sat. afternoon we grabbed a rifle and went sat at the pig feeder. No pigs but, a decent tom and 4 hens put on a show for us.

Sun. morning we were back at it. Decided we would split up and head where my buddy had the bird on Sat. Note: this is the same big tom we chased all last season without success. Got all set up in some brush and scrub oak and waited for daylight. As the sky turned gray the tom lit up. Gobbled time after time. Was a little foggy so the birds were dragging their feet coming out of the roost. Now the hens started to talk in the trees and the tom went silent. Could here the boss hen which sounder a lot deeper then the others. Soon out comes a hen, then another, then another and could here some I didn't see. Then with a hell of a batch of noise here he comes. looked a B52 with all the colors of a mature bird. Pulled up and made a hard right at about 125 yds. and landed behind a couple of big oaks. Now the hens all started to chatter looking to get back together including the boss hen. Started talking and have all kinds of birds talking except the tom. Soon 2 hens are within 20 yds. They stayed for at least 10 min. and left when I quit talking. Soon I hear birds in front of me and I start talking again. Quickly 2 more hens show. We talked back and forth till I quit and they wandered off. In just I a little while I hear the put of a bird and know it is right on top of me and just that quick a hen peeks around the brush I am sitting in and looks at me .Not 6 ft. away Doesn't spook but, walks behind me purring and putting and comes around the other side of the brush. Looks at me again

and slowly walks away. I let here get about 30 yds. out and starting calling again and she just started going in circles. All this time I could here what I thought was the boss hen talking and walking away and not coming my way. She must have pulled the tom with here because I never saw or heard him once he hit the ground. I am decent caller but, I can't sound sexier then a hot hen and I tried my best.

No bird in the freezer but, still a great weekend.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Sounds like a great time chasing gobblers!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good read BW, sooner or later he'll mess up and be in the freezer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great writeup, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ralph,sounds like you had a great time

i love it when a hen gets up close and personal

ive had a few right up next to my bind,so close you could reach out the window and pet them

2 springs back i had two right in front of the wife and i

the boss hen was strutting,then the two of them fought for a good 10 minutes right there in front of us

the wife had never seen any of that before. i had but i never tire of it

good luck on your next outing


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Off to an exciting start, BW. The anticipation is worth the cost of the tag.


----------

